# Silvia V3 Brew switch



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

The LED light in the brew switch has stopped working so I have been looking for a replacement.

The only one I could find in the UK is from some seller on Amazon and it goes for £25 plus postage.

I sorely resent paying that much for a part that should cost less than a fiver so I am wondering whether any of you has any suggestion.

Obviously an original part at a lower price would be the ideal solution, however I'd be happy with a second hand part, or even an equivalent switch without the picture of the coffee cup on the front (I.e. One that is all black) or even attempt replacind the LED if anyone else has tried it and succeeded.

Any suggestion is much appreciated.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

http://www.espresso-solutions.co.uk/page/rancilio/10/

I think someone recommended this site in the past, not sure how else I found it.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Interesting. They seem to be geared up for sale to other businesses, but maybe they will allow me an order.

I will report back.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

In the end I bought it from Ferrari Espresso.

1 switch, 1 Chrome group cover and 1 inline water softener for £26 postage included.

I hope it will be a smooth transaction.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 1, 2018)

I've had the same issue, the bulb is a small neon one and is replaceable. Had to buy a pack of 10 so I'm left with 9 spare after successfully replacing mine.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

Monkey said:


> I've had the same issue, the bulb is a small neon one and is replaceable. Had to buy a pack of 10 so I'm left with 9 spare after successfully replacing mine.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


 How much do you want for 1 neon? ?


----------



## Monkey (Jan 1, 2018)

Send me a pm and we'll sort something out.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian S (Oct 3, 2014)

Do have another 8?

Mine also has ceased to glow.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi, yes I do, send me a pm and we'll sort something out.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian S (Oct 3, 2014)

Bulbs arrived, fitted and working.

Thanks very much.


----------

